# New Crohn's Treatment Study, Ft. Worth Texas



## Ventavia Research Group

Does your stomach pain and diarrhea come from Crohn’s
disease?

If so, our RESEARCH STUDY of an investigational medication for adults with
Crohn’s disease may be an option for you.
Crohn’s disease is generally understood to result from the body’s immune system attacking certain bacteria in the digestive system.
While symptoms can vary, almost all cases of Crohn’s disease involve stomach pain or cramping as well as diarrhea.
Over long periods of time, these symptoms can come and go. But when the disease is active, the primary symptoms of stomach pain and diarrhea are consistently present.

In addition to stomach pain (or cramping) and diarrhea, most people with Crohn’s disease usually have one or more of these symptoms:
 Loss of appetite and weight loss
 Fever
 Fatigue

If you have Crohn’s disease, please read on to learn more about our important research study of an investigational medication.

About this study
In this research study, we will evaluate the effectiveness and safety of an investigational delayed release medication. The purpose of the study is to determine if the experimental use of a drug called rifaximin for up to one year can improve the symptoms of Crohn’s disease that you are experiencing (like abdominal pain and liquid/very soft stools), and if rifaximin can improve the inflammation in your intestines caused by your Crohn’s disease.

Who can participate in this research study?
Qualified participants must be 18 years of age or older and diagnosed with Crohn’s disease. If you do not currently have symptoms of Crohn’s disease because you are in a period of remission, you will not be able to participate. Should your symptoms return, as is often the case, you may be able to participate at that time. The complete list of requirements to participate in this study will be discussed with you by the study doctor or the doctor’s research study coordinator.

What will my involvement consist of if I participate?
Before your eligibility to participate is determined, the details of the study and the potential risks of participation will be explained to you in detail. This information will also be provided to you in a written document called the Informed Consent, and if you wish to proceed, you
will be asked to sign the Informed Consent. After the Informed Consent is signed, the study staff will determine your eligibility to participate by asking for your medical history, performing certain examinations, and administering certain tests. If you qualify and are enrolled in the research study, you can expect your participation to involve up to 17 visits to the research center over a period of approximately 57 weeks.

What should I do now?
If you are interested in taking part in this research study or in learning more about this study, please contact us at the phone number listed below.

For more information, call 817-348-0228.

Ventavia Research Group LLC
1201 8th Ave.
Ft. Worth, TX 76104
www.ventaviaresearch.com

FOR ADDITIONAL STUDY-SPECIFIC
INFORMATION
Please visit:
www.clinicaltrials.gov
Ventavia Research Group is online now  Report Post


----------

